# Aaarrghh!!!!



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2006)

I am going back in the corner under my Blankie and I am NOT coming out.

I HATE it!!!!!!





:

What was wrong with the old Format???



:

How do I change the colour of the text- the button does not work.



:

Urgh, I HATE change.

Right, I'm going to sulk,now.



:


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 5, 2006)

*[SIZE=36pt][/SIZE]**I know, isn't it cool???!!!!*
:bgrin


----------



## chandab (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow, I must be real observant, I didn't even notice a change. :bgrin

Although, once I came here to post, I do see a difference to add a post.

I also can't get the text color button to work.

[SIZE=18pt]Did I figure out the font issue?  [/SIZE]


----------



## minimule (Jan 5, 2006)

*[SIZE=18pt]COOL!!*[/SIZE]


----------



## Frankie (Jan 5, 2006)

What are you speaking of???????

Changes?????????

There are changes????????????

[SIZE=36pt]Where[/SIZE]

hee hee hee


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

This is neat :bgrin except the *Mark All Messages As Read* now is in a Drop down, But other then that is is cool :aktion033: I like it not much different then the older one. Color


----------



## sedeh (Jan 5, 2006)

Ahh *Fizz*! I think change is *[SIZE=12pt]fun[/SIZE]*!! But you're right, I couldn't get the color to work either! :bgrin


----------



## Miniv (Jan 5, 2006)

I thought I'd clicking the wrong button!

* *

*
I agree, Fizz....AAARRRGGGG*


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

sedeh said:


> Ahh *Fizz*! I think change is *[SIZE=12pt]fun[/SIZE]*!! But you're right, I couldn't get the color to work either! :bgrin


 OK you type what you want then go back and highlite the area you want in color and choose the color you want..

 Let me see if this will work when I do it this way~! *OH YA* ~!!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2006)

OK trying that NOW Nope, doesn't work, nothing happens...going back under the blankie.


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

_ Another_ try at a few  [SIZE=12pt]things just to make sure[/SIZE] [SIZE=14pt]I have it under control[/SIZE] Well there if this works I guess I have it under control then. :bgrin


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 5, 2006)

Let's see if this works. Oh yay! It does! I couldn't get the color to work the first time either.

[SIZE=14pt][/SIZE]

*Oh how I love change!!!!* :aktion033:

All fun aside, the colors are cool, no doubt, however, for best readibility and out of respect, I will continue to post all my posts in black (with a rare color here and there just for fun :bgrin ).


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2006)

OK so how?? STILL not working here!!!! :no:


----------



## Meshale (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to do this here...but Fizz i think i got it......are these to big????LOL


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

> All fun aside, the colors are cool, no doubt, however, for best readability and out of respect, I will continue to post all my posts in black (with a rare color here and there just for fun :bgrin ).


The Quote works different if you just want to quote a sentence and not the whole message.. But I also don't use color in my posting either, just a larger font sometimes for Lyn and bolding the text that is about it.

And my spell checker still works that is a good thing



: At least for me that is



:


----------



## chandab (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, I'm going to try the color thing again. Ok, not working. Does it not work with Netscape?


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

chandab said:


> OK, I'm going to try the color thing again. OK, not working. Does it not work with Netscape?


I could not tell you as I only use IE myself.

If I had Netscape on this machine I would try it for you to see but I don't as when I had to reformat I did not put it back on the hard drive.


----------



## lvponies (Jan 5, 2006)

*It looks more like when you place an ad on the Sales Board. Still wish you could just choose a font/color/size and then type instead of having to go back and highlight to make changes. *

When I click on the Text Color button, I get "error on page".


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 5, 2006)

> OK you type what you want then go back and highlite the area you want in color and choose the color you want..


Highlight the text, as if you were going to copy and paste, then go to the color and the window will open.



:


----------



## Sterling (Jan 5, 2006)

LOL....OOokkkkkaaayyyy this is different! :bgrin Only thing thats buggin me is that the whole page does'nt fit on my screen. I keep having to scroll sideways just a wee bit to get it to look right.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2006)

OK trying AGAIN...... NOPE...NO WINDOW...NO COLOUR!!!!!


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

Text Color is the A thingy you click on that to get the color window are you saying you don't have that BIG A Looking thing with a Heavy line under it?? The way you find out what icons are is just put your curser over the object and a text will pop up and tell you what it is used for.


----------



## shane (Jan 5, 2006)

OH NO WHATS HAPPENED, I JUST GOT USE TO THE FIRST ONE, NOW I CANT POST PICTURES,OR USE COLOUR :no: OH DEAR




OH DEAR JANE HAVE YOU FIGURED IT OUT YET?


----------



## Relic (Jan 5, 2006)

shane said:


> OH NO WHATS HAPPENED, I JUST GOT USE TO THE FIRST ONE, NOW I CANT POST PICTURES,OR USE COLOUR :no: OH DEAR
> 
> 
> 
> [SIZE=36pt]OH DEAR JANE HAVE YOU FIGURED IT OUT YET?[/SIZE]



l believe l am in deep crap here. :no: goodness[/FONT]


l wonder why the extras are always in my lines.


----------



## Relic (Jan 5, 2006)

sorry


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2006)

I have the icon...I am illiterate, not a moron!!

IT DOES NOT DO ANYTHING!!!!!!!


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 5, 2006)

Wow! Look at this. I had no idea. Hmmmmmmmm...wonder what this will do....nope the big A won't give me color either and I have a Gateway Internet Explorer. what about this one......still no color and I do highlite it with a right click then go tot he A and left click..nothin... 



:Hmmm what is the "guided mode?" What is the + - thingy for?

 


Try for color not working 



: Oh well I rarely if ever use color so I guess I don't care, I also type in regular font so who needs fancy, however I do post pics so let's give that one whirl

 








 


Yippee!! Pics work great! :aktion033:


----------



## JO~* (Jan 5, 2006)

My color thing keeps saying script error when I click on it.


----------



## JO~* (Jan 5, 2006)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> JO~* said:
> 
> 
> > My color thing keeps saying script error when I click on it.
> ...


Ask me something I know



: I have Norton but don't know nothing about a script blocker.

internet explorer for the brower


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 5, 2006)

I LOVE the new format!!! Looks GREAT!!!! :aktion033: :aktion033:

Liz R.


----------



## lvponies (Jan 5, 2006)

Tried again for color. I click on the text color box and I get "error on page". I'm using IE. Don't have any script blockers that I'm aware of. I used color before and have used it on the sales board too. All the other boxes work fine. Weird??


----------



## Songcatcher (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]I'm going to try my hand at this. I'm like Fizz, I hate change.[/SIZE]

 


I don't see anything related to color. Ok, found a color button above, but it doesn't do anything. 

 


Try underline. That seems to have worked.

 


Size? That didn't work. 

 


Oh well. I'll try when I have more time.

 


Well, after posting, something seems to have worked, but I still don't know what I did.


----------



## lyn_j (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Where is the close thingy button? I cant make my letters big[/SIZE]maybe this does it.... Im old but I think I can still learn


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok, my turn to try this out...... nope....color is not working for me either, the color graph doesn't even come up!


----------



## minicuteness (Jan 5, 2006)

I like the new look. But I hate change too tho.


----------



## NMMack (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=18pt]Trying the Color in IE also...[/SIZE]

Nope, no error message, no drop down to choose color, no nothing...


----------



## chandab (Jan 5, 2006)

Think I figured out the font issue. 

[SIZE=18pt] And, size issue.[/SIZE]

Now, lets see about color.

 I can put a line through something, but still no color.

I'm using Netscape, but can try IE later. I don't have Norton.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 5, 2006)

Know what? I think that the change is really unimportant. The posting still works the same, pics can still be posted and we are all still one big "happy" family right?

Thanks MaryLou for even creating a forum where we can whine and cry and well, just be ourselves.



: Momma Dimi will go lie down now.


----------



## Vertical Limit (Jan 5, 2006)

You have to do exactly what you did before..........you have  to CLOSE your code just like on the other format.

[SIZE=14pt]And size.... [/SIZE] [SIZE=14pt]It works EXACTLY[/SIZE] the same for me......I highlight what I want resized and hit whatever size you want.



> Quote works the same too


 Again just don't forget to close you code [SIZE=18pt]JUST LIKE BEFORE[/SIZE]
Come on now! This isn't [SIZE=10pt]rocket[/SIZE] [SIZE=18pt]science [/SIZE] :lol:

*Now the only problem I have been having is when I go to a new page it will come up blank...........then I have to refresh......................*


----------



## chandab (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Ok, I'm in IE, we'll see if color works for me here.  [/SIZE]

[SIZE=10pt]I don't get the drop down color box when clicking on the A. Still no color and I don't know color codes off the top of my head.[/SIZE] [SIZE=8pt][or where to get them][/SIZE]


----------



## Voodoo (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]Is this how you have to do this?[/SIZE] Then I can cross something out instead of deleting  :lol:  I  can't get  the drop down  on the color  either though. Everything else is fine, but no  color




:


----------



## Jill (Jan 5, 2006)

Oh cool!!!!!! This is fun :bgrin


----------



## Jess P (Jan 5, 2006)

I can't get the Forum Options scrolly to work. I miss clicking "Mark all posts as read".

I also can't get the color button to work or any of the others


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Jan 5, 2006)

It wont let me hit the color button either.   Im definately digging the new fonts though. 


> Am I quoting myself?




```
How interesting.
```
WHY WONT MY COLORS WORK???



:



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 5, 2006)

Blurby blurby ....STILL no colour

Again, I click the underlined A and NOTHING happens.

Mary Lou I love you, but, right now, I hate you too!!!!

[SIZE=12pt]size I can do [/SIZE]

Font I can do






I can even give you a picture

What I cannot do is COLOUR!!!!!!!!

And could all you people who are treating us as if we are lacking in some area please get this one simple fact through your heads...

THE BL**DY COLOUR IS NOT WORKING IT IS NOT THAT WE ARE NOT WORKING IT, IT IS THAT IT IS NOT WORKING. THE COLOUR BAR IS NOT DROPPING. THE COLOUR IS NOT WORKING NOT ON IE. NOT AT ALL, NOT WORKING. IT IS AN EX COLOUR THINGEY. EXTINCT, NO LONGER WITH US.

NOT WORKING.

OK, got it?????


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 5, 2006)

*[SIZE=12pt]I like the new fonts too but I'm using Internet Explorer and still can't get the color to work, no box comes up with the colors even when I click on the "A".



:  [/SIZE]  *


----------



## Hosscrazy (Jan 5, 2006)

Ok...when I try to do color I also get "error on page" message.

I'm on IE 6.0.

Liz R.


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

Well after reading this forum now for years I have only notice color on so very few that if you can't get it well.... But I did understand that you people that can't get the Forum Options to work also the same ones that can't get the color to open is that correct?? As I can drop the 3 options to work so I can mark all messages as read.. Those that can't get color I would think the forum option thingy would be more important thing to get to work..


----------



## Leeana (Jan 5, 2006)

I LOVE THE NEW FORMAT!

I think it's fancy and i like it.

I hate change normally (with just about everything) and have a fear of it ...but i like this.

*It's my faverit yet. NICE JOB MARY_LOU!

Leeana


----------



## shane (Jan 5, 2006)

:no: okay i can live without the colour etc etc but could someone please tell me how to post a pict :bgrin im a bit dislexic....thanks in advance


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

That works the same only thing being is you click on the thingy that looks like a Tree~! Then paste the pictures URL in it...So you still have to have the pic on a host site I use PhotoBucket like many on here do..


----------



## Leeana (Jan 5, 2006)

> shane Posted Today, 06:28 PM okay i can live without the colour etc etc but could someone please tell me how to post a pict im a bit dislexic....thanks in advance


See that picture beside the quote button and the tan square that looks like a check ..click that and then from Photobucket put in the link.

YAY ..we can even put in email, do pretty stuff with the fonts and so much more stuff i like.

I'm loving this!

AND WE CAN CENTER IT!



(i love centering stuff ..its so pretty).

Leeana


----------



## minicuteness (Jan 5, 2006)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> OK.. I am checking with a IPB tech about the Font Color problem... Hang in there...


Mary Lou  I don't have a problem with the color. I don't know why its does not  work for some people.



:


----------



## Horse Hugs (Jan 5, 2006)

Well, I never even knew color was an option so I guess I won't miss it :bgrin

I do like to post pictures,. though.






*That seems to work fine!*

Thanks, MaryLou, I loved your photos



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 5, 2006)

Jane Honey, take abreath....you live in brilliant color, we don't need colorful letters now do we.



:


----------



## Happy Valley (Jan 5, 2006)

This is going to make a hot topic *QUICK!*

I'm practicing here. Can't get the color to work, but maybe it just isn't loaded yet. SLOOOOOW Dialup.

gonna take some getting used to but I like it!


----------



## Feather1414 (Jan 5, 2006)

ACK, THIS IS DIFFERENT!


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Jan 5, 2006)

Let me try this color thing.




_MegaBucks Tonto_
seems to be working for me...I'm using IE 6.0



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 5, 2006)

:



: *Ok I picked a font, and purple....the color box actually came up...drum roll.....................okey dokey one more time!*

* *

*
**Dimi some color?*

* *

*
ABCDEFGHIJKLM**NOPQRSTUVWXYZWELL?*

* *

* *

*
OMG howd I do that*

*
first I picked a color the I typed?Nope guess not, one more time*

* *

*
type first? then pic a color**GRRRRRRRR*

* *

*
**I picked a color*

* *

*
*



*: *



*: **whimper..*

*
heck I do not need color I quit.*


----------



## CAM (Jan 5, 2006)

Nope, color doesn't work for me either[SIZE=14pt]. :no: I can underline though. And change the font and size.  [/SIZE] Cross a line through a word? Now, let's see if I can post a picture....






Edited to say: Sorry on the picture size. This is the first time I have ever had trouble resizing my photos. Help!



:

Ok. I guess I just needed to refresh to see the correct size after I edited it. I will get this eventually.



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 5, 2006)

OK, giving this color thing a try... dang it, no color here. Something tells me , I DONT like change either! Why cant I change the font and size either?? NOPE--dont like change. :no:


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jan 5, 2006)

Ohhhh....awwwwww......




neat o! I like it!! Hymmm... going to try the color thing, lets see here....

 HymmmI can't get color, but I can get the fonts, I also get an error on page thingy... 



:


----------



## Shari (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the second time I have used the new format. I like it,, is easier to read.

Lets see if I can post a picture....






humm... what does this one look like??

Oh.... mary had a little lamb... no mini horse!

This is fun :bgrin

Color

Color


----------



## Sterling (Jan 5, 2006)

Well I guess I'll jump on the color bandwagon....Lemme see if it works for me. Nooooooo...no color, but I was able to post some pics in another thread! :aktion033:



:


----------



## RJRMINIS (Jan 5, 2006)

Hmmmmm I don't know what I am doing wrong, but I can't get color......

Or  Get the fonts to work.

*Ok trying again!* :aktion033:

But still no color!

edited to play.....

hmmmmmmmmm

it worked!!!

Thank you shminifancier!!!!!

I don't get anything when I click on the color


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 5, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt] The font feature[/SIZE] works when you Highlite the area * To bold then* The Bold part works when you Copy and Paste the words or sentence in the dialog box that pop ups when clicking on the B for Bold choose that And I have never had to go and click on the Close All tags and it stills works fine for me...


----------



## Sun Runner Stables (Jan 5, 2006)

okay so I am trying again,,, okay... now for color...CoLoR? ohhhh but I Like the edit key, even though I still have no color...


----------



## journey (Jan 5, 2006)

I keep getting a warning at the top of my page that says: IPB WARNING [2] Invalid argument supplied for foreach() (Line: 3536 of /sources/ipsclass.php)

Am I in trouble or is there something wrong with the board?


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 5, 2006)

Still no color of fonts working here. I am definitely NOT liking CHANGE. :no: Corinne


----------



## ~Palomino~ (Jan 5, 2006)

I dont think it works on Internet Explorer, I have both Internet Explorer, and Safari, and I like Explorer better, and it wouldnt work, so I cam to Safari, and the color thing would come up, but everytime I chose a color and click on it, it quits on me.....


----------



## luvmycritters (Jan 5, 2006)

~Palomino~ said:


> I dont think it works on Internet Explorer, I have both Internet Explorer, and Safari, and I like Explorer better, and it wouldnt work, so I cam to Safari, and the color thing would come up, but everytime I chose a color and click on it, it quits on me.....


I have interenet explorer too Gage - lets see if the *font works* - ok - color? - Nope - error on page appears...What about [SIZE=14pt]Size?[/SIZE] Oh good, that one works too. Well I dont mind change at all with this kind of stuff - especially though when *I CAN FIGURE IT OUT!*



: :aktion033: :bgrin Lori


----------



## Minimor (Jan 6, 2006)

I noticed when the look of the forum changed. Then suddenly the posting screen was different. Until I got around to looking at this thread just now I didn't realize that the color thing was an issue. Hmmm. Let me try colorcolor does not work but overstrike does? umhmm

I don't have a photo handy to post, but that looks like it will work, no worries there...underline would seem to work just fine.


```
what does the little # sign do....comes up saying code/uncode so will see what posts
```
Ah, so that is what the little number sign thingy does. Now I know.



:

But color. Color is definitely a problem. I have internet explorer, I do not have anything Norton so that's not the problem. As far as my system is concerned, the color symbol above is nothing more than a "picture"--it has no drop down color menu associated with it.

Ah Fizzy, come out from under that blankie, you can come out and play with us other non-color capable people. We can form the "who needs color anyway" clique!!! :bgrin


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 6, 2006)

It is not the fault of Internet Explorer That is what I use exclusively, and I have color and can use everything on the page including the drop down menu of the Forum options. I also use Norton Anti Virus Program I don't think it is the fault there either..



~Palomino~ said:


> I don't think it works on Internet Explorer, I have both Internet Explorer, and Safari, and I like Explorer better, and it wouldn't work, so I cam to Safari, and the color thing would come up, but every time I chose a color and click on it, it quits on me.....


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 6, 2006)

Well, aren't you the lucky one?????

This is not helping us solve the problem, which is NOT with us.

The Colour is NOT working.

End of story.

Pinging little coloured bits all over the screen is annoying the heck out of me but doing NOTHING to help us solve the problem.!!!

OK Mary Lou...Houston, we have a problem!!!


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 6, 2006)

:aktion033:I think its nice, but still can't get the Bold to work or the size of the font


----------



## Minimor (Jan 6, 2006)

Yeah, if IE isn't the problem, & Norton isn't the problem (which I already knew because I don't HAVE Norton!) then someone please tell us *what is the problem*???

whoopteedoo, fizzy & I are happy for you if you can put colored words all over your posts, but like she said, that doesn't help us in the least.

Bah, color. Who needs it. I'm off to work where I shall be cranky all day now!!


----------



## Shari (Jan 6, 2006)

Color

Lots of Color

And Color

I am strange.. I have never had a problem with color.

Jane did you print out your Tex first.. then highlight it... go to color pick what you want,, and you should have color!!

I am on AOL.. and always been able to do color.


----------



## Bluerocket (Jan 6, 2006)

I LOVE the new changes!!!!

Lookin Great!


----------



## Ashley (Jan 6, 2006)

Can we not read our pms in a different window anymore?

I also can not work the color option. The rest works and I see the add at the top.


----------



## minisaremighty (Jan 6, 2006)

OK, just testing this out. I am in IE right now (which I rarely use). Color?? Nope, doesn't work at all. Works fine in Mozilla Firefox (my main browser). No Norton here either.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2006)

Mary Lou, I see Serendipity at the top.

Everything works for me but color. All else is easy to manuever through and thank you for your hard work but it is not quite there yet.

I use MSN Explorer. I am going to log off and come back in IE.

OK trying IE

Nope, it must be some type of blocker on my PC. I also have to log in everytime I come here which I never used to have to do until I got my new PC.

Any suggestions?




:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes I bl**dy well did!!! I did everything right, it merely did not work. Just because we are computer illiterate is not a reason to consider we are morons.

And LOOK it's fixed now.

Thankyou Mary Lou.

Yes, by the way I can see Serendipity Stables.!!

Before, there actually _was_ a problem and, for once , the problem was _not_  me!!


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2006)

Well Jane I am glad you are happy now, however, it still will not work for me. :lol:


----------



## Sterling (Jan 6, 2006)

I can see Serendipity Stables.

As for color......nope the little pallet won't work for me. I'm using Internet Explorer.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 6, 2006)

I see Serendipity Stables in the right corner, a n d I'll try the color one more time

Trying for color :aktion033:

one more time "color"

Tee hee! This is fun!



:


----------



## NMMack (Jan 6, 2006)

*[SIZE=36pt]This is** another test[/SIZE].*....

everything works for me but the color....



:

and the Serendipity logo is in the corner of my screen also.

Thanks for all of your hard work on this MaryLou!

Nancy


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2006)

color works for me now

Thanks Mary Lou.

Dont know if it was you or the combination of settings I changed but it works now!


----------



## chandab (Jan 6, 2006)

Font works 

[SIZE=18pt] Size works[/SIZE]

Now how about color? Nope, still no color. I can live without it, but it would still be nice if it worked.


----------



## shane (Jan 6, 2006)

just testing[SIZE=12pt]hello[/SIZE]hello


----------



## Southern_Heart (Jan 6, 2006)

Testing for color

[SIZE=18pt]Now testing for size[/SIZE]

*Now testing for bold*

Now testing for strike through

_Now testing for font_

:aktion033:[SIZE=24pt] By golly I think I've got it.[/SIZE]


----------



## Jess P (Jan 6, 2006)

Color and the Forum options still doesn't work for me. The bold/italics don't either.


----------



## ~LadyBug~ (Jan 6, 2006)

Lets see if this works today! 

*[SIZE=14pt]No still no color for me![/SIZE]* Jane is right its not our faults, were not that dumb it simply does not work! When i click on the color tool i get an error on page message at the bottom of the screen.



Everything else works fine, see?



:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 6, 2006)

Just checking :aktion033:

*just checkinbold*

*
*

*
**big?no big hmmm**big nope no big*

* *

*
[**font=Palatino Linotype]*


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 6, 2006)

[SIZE=14pt]You [/SIZE] [SIZE=36pt]are[/SIZE]not[SIZE=12pt] checking  you  are  showing  off[/SIZE]






:

[SIZE=36pt]Me TOO[/SIZE] :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 6, 2006)

Uh uh! I still can't get 1/2 the stuff to work, I tried to use color on one post it worked but on the next didn't but hey I'm having fun and I got you to smile



: :bgrin


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 6, 2006)

[SIZE=12pt]_*Color is still not working for me.....I can see Serendipty Stables on the right hand side, I do not have Norton anymore I have a different Anti-Virus program now, and still can't get the color to work...



* _  [/SIZE]


----------



## ShawneeCreek (Jan 6, 2006)

If your screen is configured to display only 16 colors, the color scheme  may appear strange. Increase your setting to 256 colors or 16.8 million colors if this is possible.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 6, 2006)

I see Serendipity Stables, but WOO HOO, now I got color too!!!!!!

[SIZE=36pt]YIPPEEEEE!!![/SIZE]

That's odd--I posted on the Mini forum a couple minutes ago, tried the color thing & it didn't work. Now I come here....and it worked. Hmmm. Will have to see what it does later!

Thanks Mary Lou, whatever you did!


----------



## Shari (Jan 6, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> Yes I bl**dy well did!!! I did everything right, it merely did not work. Just because we are computer illiterate is not a reason to consider we are morons.
> 
> And LOOK it's fixed now.
> 
> ...


Jane your funny!! Goodness I know you are not a moron. Silly person.



:  :bgrin

Ah heck,,my computer has done some strange things in the past.. is always something new.



:


----------



## Marion (Jan 6, 2006)

This was fun to read.



: You all are great.



:



:


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 6, 2006)

OK now I have color again, earlier I did not.

I will try again later. I am very confused at this point but that is not uncommon for me these days.

Just checking

Tee hee

Whats really wierd is when I post again right after a post it goes on the same post and doesn't start a new one.

Still checking

:aktion033: :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## Annetta (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmph. I logged out & went away for awhile. Came back, just to check y'know,




: & sure enough, color is gone again. I still see Serendipity Stables (if that's important???) but I have no color. It worked before....I saw the cute little palette of colors. I could have posted color then if I had tried.

Waaahhhh.



:

I feel picked upon. :517: Perhaps I just need a hot toddy (medicinal purposes, I have a cold) Lotsa whiskey. :new_all_coholic:




:


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok I've had several toddies so I'll try again... :472: :new_multi: :new_all_coholic: :cheeky-smiley-006:



:


----------



## NMMack (Jan 6, 2006)

[SIZE=36pt]Ok, [/SIZE] trying _again_, [SIZE=18pt]after logging out [/SIZE] and back in...



:

Nope, still no *color* for me... :no:


----------



## chandab (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok, trying IE again after deleting cookies and logging in.

Let's see some color. Guess not.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 6, 2006)

Lets see

*BOLD*

_ITALIC_

UNDERLINE

CROSSED OUT

Okay those work ..

FONT

[SIZE=14pt]SIZE ..?[/SIZE]

No color for me yet!


----------



## luvmycritters (Jan 6, 2006)

Color? *[SIZE=10pt]Darn[/SIZE]*, still no color here eather.



: [SIZE=12pt]Every thing else seems to work fine though.[/SIZE]


----------



## NMMack (Jan 6, 2006)

Ok Nicole, I will give your suggestion a try!

Red

Yellow

Teal

Blue

Purple

Green

*[SIZE=36pt]YES!!!!!!!!!* Thank You Nicole[/SIZE][SIZE=24pt]!!![/SIZE]

I wouldn't want to do an entire paragraph that way, but it will certainly allow us to highlight with color!!

Nancy :488:


----------



## Jess P (Jan 6, 2006)

Logged out and back in.

Lets see.. nope. Color doesn't work. I also can't get the link button, quote button, email button to work.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 7, 2006)

What color is pruple? LOL


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 7, 2006)

*test of color*

*test of color*

test of color




:


----------



## Ashley (Jan 7, 2006)

Lets see if this works? Nope color dont work for me!


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 7, 2006)

Hi Walter. Here is another test.

Hi Walter. Here is another test.

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Walter. Here is another test.[/SIZE]

[SIZE=18pt]*Hi Walter. Here is another test.*[/SIZE]

As you can see the color feature works great for me.

:aktion033:


----------



## Minimor (Jan 7, 2006)

Here I am, back to check again, and guess what? Color doesn't work again.

 what if I try Nicole's method?  Then can I have color?

 YES.  But it's harder this way, and I did like that pretty little bunch of colored squares I had to pick from earlier!


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 7, 2006)

OK, so why is the colour now working for some of us and not for others??

As you can see, getting me cross (not, I might add about this, in particular



: ) gets me out from under my Blankie!!!



:


----------



## Minimor (Jan 7, 2006)

Never mind why it now works for some of us (well, you, not "us")



I'd be happy to know why it finally worked for me earlier, and now I'm back to plain old basic black, unless I type in the [ color = purple ] like Nicole suggested. Hmmm, I don't suppose this board recognizes things like PINK

Okay, it does know pink. How about  orange?  . Okay, I can do orange, but not fuschia! :lol:

Well, I'm off to crawl under my blankie now....not so much for security, it's just cold in here & my bedtime besides. Nighty-nite, maybe things will work better here tomorrow. Ummm, make that later today.


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 7, 2006)

Trying for color again....[/blue]

 


Nope, still doesn't work for me.... :no:


----------



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2006)

red

lets see if this works!

..i can live without it though.

Leeana

Trying some more

color

color

Ohh okay so its [ color=red ] ****then writing**** and then


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 7, 2006)

it didnt work earlier for me but will try now.

red

Nope have to do the code red

The code is not parenthesis it is the block looking ones that are on the same key only not caps.

[] then you have the first part right without spaces but it is the at the end not [/red] for example.

Make sense?

Sorry Leanna must have been posting at the same time as you.


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 7, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> OK, so why is the colour now working for some of us and not for others??As you can see, getting me cross (not, I might add about this, in particular
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 It seems to have worked for a while, now it is not working again?

Keep getting [object error]

It has to be something in the program, not our computers



:

The other features work, just not the color


----------



## Leeana (Jan 7, 2006)

> Sorry Leanna must have been posting at the same time as you.


Oh its fine, i edited it about 50 times :bgrin .

Leeana


----------



## C & C Farms (Jan 7, 2006)

_*[SIZE=12pt]IT WORKED!![/SIZE]*_

THANK YOU HHPMINIS! :aktion033:


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 8, 2006)

Your Welcome Cheryl

Well that beats all, now the drop down box worked.! I think we have a gremlin

Ive never used color so much before.

It is kinda fun


----------



## CyndiM (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't have color either. But then I didn't use it much before so I guess I won't miss it.

Mary Lou I went in and tried to enable cookies like you explained but I can't find it in my security setting area. Also why would it have changed? I didn't get the error box before. I do not have a problem with the log in either.


----------



## Minimor (Jan 8, 2006)

Still no drop down box of color here. oh well, I'm used to this by now. There was just that one brief moment when I got the colored boxes! Nice while it lasted.


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 8, 2006)

Still nothing here, for color.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2006)

...Still not working, i'm to lazy to do that brackets everytime!

Leeana


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 8, 2006)

I can see the *Serendipity Stables * on the top, but cant do anything else. I have Norton and IEI really dont think I like this.._I WANT COLOR TOO. _ Now I will see if anything worked on this end.


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 8, 2006)

Poor Mary Lou!!

My colour has stopped working now!!!!


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 8, 2006)

test

Still works for me

It does make a difference if I log out and back in when it doesn't work.


----------



## hhpminis (Jan 8, 2006)

red

orange

Both ways are working fine for me, thanks Mary Lou, we are a very demanding bunch aren't we!


----------



## Sterling (Jan 8, 2006)

I don't really use the color link much. But in trying it right now, when I clock on the icon, I don't even get the color pallet dropping down. One thing i have noticed with this new set up is that when I leave the site and go somewhere else and then return, I'm still logged in. :aktion033:


----------



## CAM (Jan 8, 2006)

*I get the color palette now. Yipee!*

Edited to say: did it work this time? I am finding that when I go to edit it changes it back to the standard black so let's see if it worked this time.

Second Edit: It looks like it worked but I had to highlight the sentence and then click on the color palette. Is that what others do? I have always done it that way but as I was reading the posts I got the impression others had an easier way.




:


----------



## Minimor (Jan 8, 2006)

Nope, I have logged in & out of here umpteen times, & except for that one post yesterday (or was it Friday night??) I do not get color. I check every time I post something on any of the forums....and the color is never there.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2006)

Its still not working for me.

Are you guys who are getting color using the 'A' button, or writing it in your self?

I'm confused.

Leeana


----------



## CAM (Jan 8, 2006)

LoveCoco said:


> Its still not working for me.
> 
> Are you guys who are getting color using the 'A' button, or writing it in your self?
> 
> ...


I am typing my sentence then highlighting it, clicking on the 'A' button and when the color palette pops up, I click on a color. It is the only way it works for me right now.



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 8, 2006)

The palette came down for me yesterday but it's not playing today!!


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 8, 2006)

Mary Lou - LB said:


> Well I give up on this color thing.. The color palette is a JAVA program and perhaps your web browser need updating to accept the new JAVA script this forum update has.. That is about the last answer I got from a web tech at IPB.. Sorry but I have no other answer at this time :no:
> Being that we are registered with this Forum Host, it is important we stay with the newest version for the security reasons.. We also run on a very fine edge with the Forum Host.. we are very close to having to go to dedicated server because of all the traffic here... which will cost $299. or MORE a month to run this Forum.. I really do not want to do anything to tic them off... or it will cost me BIG TIME to run this Forum.. We pay a big fee now but going Dedicated will really hurt... AND no, I am not crying the blues.. the LB sponsors pay to keep this web site & forum going.. I just want to keep the costs down for as long as I can..


Do they offer where to get the latest update to the Java file?


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 8, 2006)

Farmhand I have IE and never updated anything that has not come automatically critical updates from MS and I can get color and I can Use the Drop down menu to use the Mark All Messages as read...I sure can't think of anything from MS that would cause this or color from not working.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2006)

Well i can live without color i guess ....





Leeana


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 8, 2006)

LoveCoco said:


> Well i can live without color i guess ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Can You Also use the Drop Down Menu? Where you cn Mark All Messages as read?


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2006)

What drop menu?

When i click the A it says error on page at the bottom of my Internet Explorer window.

Ahh well ..i never used color anyway.

Leeana


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 8, 2006)

On the right hand side of the page right above all the posts it Says Forum Options~! That is a drop down menu that has 3 Options you can do Mark all messages as read return to same board... Mark all messages and return to the Main Menu...Or Subscribe to this forum .Things like that I use the Mark All Messages as Read many many times in a day....And I can do this along with the use of color...Now the way I understand people Those that cannot use the Color option ALSO Can't use that Drop Down Forum Options... And I was wondering if You can use that menu to see if that statement is true. ..Also when you Edit the message is there 2 Choices to choose:: Full edit and Quick Edit?? Just trying to see just what maybe causing some people problems,, narrowing it down a little...



LoveCoco said:


> What drop menu?
> 
> When i click the A it says error on page at the bottom of my Internet Explorer window.
> 
> ...


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 8, 2006)

I could use colour, now it's gone again- this whole thing is beyond me now.

I have the fast or complete edit thing, and it works, I can also change the [SIZE=36pt]script[/SIZE]I just get nothing when I click the colour thing.

I can't see anywhere it says Forum Options either???

Look I did a quick edit!!

This whole thing gets curiouser and curiouser.............but you will note I am no longer cross, nor under my blankie!!



:



:


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Jan 8, 2006)

Well, at least it talks to you, it doesn't even say that to me, it just sits there!!! :bgrin


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 8, 2006)

rabbitsfizz said:


> I could use colour, now it's gone again- this whole thing is beyond me now.I have the fast or complete edit thing, and it works, I can also change the [SIZE=36pt]script[/SIZE]I just get nothing when I click the colour thing.
> 
> I can't see anywhere it says Forum Options either???
> 
> ...


 Don't feel alone, I can use everything but the color also?



:


----------



## Relic (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes thats the same thing it does for me not that l would use color but it always comes up error on page down on the left hand side of the screen.


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2006)

I can use the Options drop thing, i can use the edit button (i love that one by the way) ..just not to color.

Leeana


----------



## shminifancier (Jan 8, 2006)

OK I see some can use the Forum options drop down menu some can't even see where it is..It just maybe a Java Script Problem.. I remember a few years ago people that were using Netscape would come to a web site that had a Scrolling message some where on the page..Using Netscape that message would not scroll across the screen but would remain Stationary..I think it was Netscape or was it AOL I can't remember but that is was also some type of Java Script I believe.. Farmland you remember anything like that happening to users like that in the past.. I know I use to watch Tech TV but not they changed it to G4 BAD bad Move IMO... Forum Options is on the Far Right Hand side of the Title Bar,, The Back Forum is on the Left side of the Bar and the Forum Options is on the Right hand side of the same title bar..


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 8, 2006)

I tried turning on the Virtual consol in options "tools" to enable java script. Didn't do any good. You can download the Java program and install it. You can read about it here

http://www.mvps.org/marksxp/WindowsXP/java.php

Mary Lou suggested turning on the option in tools (Internet Explorer) didn't work for me. If you are not fimilar or comfortable with changing settings I wouldn't mess around and maybe make things worse. I'm sure someone will come up with a solution. Have to give it a little time.



shminifancier said:


> OK I see some can use the Forum options drop down menu some can't even see where it is..It just maybe a Java Script Problem.. I remember a few years ago people that were using Netscape would come to a web site that had a Scrolling message some where on the page..Using Netscape that message would not scroll across the screen but would remain Stationary..I think it was Netscape or was it AOL I can't remember but that is was also some type of Java Script I believe.. Farmland you remember anything like that happening to users like that in the past.. I know I use to watch Tech TV but not they changed it to G4 BAD bad Move IMO... Forum Options is on the Far Right Hand side of the Title Bar,, The Back Forum is on the Left side of the Bar and the Forum Options is on the Right hand side of the same title bar..


----------



## Leeana (Jan 8, 2006)

..i use NetZero

Leeana


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jan 8, 2006)

Let's see..

I'm with Nicole, mine says error on page too. :no:

I can get  the font working  just fine though!


----------



## Farmhand (Jan 8, 2006)

LoveCoco said:


> ..i use NetZero
> 
> Leeana


 That is an Internet Service Provider, maybe someone that can use the color option can see what version of Windows they are using and what Service Pak they have installed and post that information. Maybe that will add some more clues?


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Jan 8, 2006)

Ok I'll bite again  :new_shocked:

 


Sorry dear Jane but it's working for me



: 



: except I cannot get the font or size to work for me



:


----------



## MeadowRidge Farm (Jan 8, 2006)

Hay Fizzie-- Dont feel bad, it *dont * talk to me either, and this color thing..it *dont* work! I still *dont* like change, and never will! Color doesnt do anything , *nothing!* Corinne


----------



## luvmycritters (Jan 8, 2006)

[SIZE=10pt]*STILL NO COLOR HERE*[/SIZE] - I miss my color!


----------

